# anyone had IUI at the Bridge Centre?



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

I have a friend whose trying to choose a clinic for IUI and I was wondering if anyone has had IUI at the Bridge Centre and what was their experiences like? Would be extremely grateful for some responses so I could get back to her.

thanks

Fiffi


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

I havent but have heard from a few people that it is a good clinic - I go to Queen Mary's at Roehampton and the biggest problem there is that they dont work at the weekends so I did have an option to go to the Bridge Centre - wish I did now as they have cancelled my cycle again this month due to the bank holiday weekend...

Hope this helps a little (Altho I would get your friend to double check that they are available at the weekends, I was told but dont know for a fact)

Pri..xx


----------

